# Orlando Speedcubers



## cmhardw (Nov 19, 2012)

November 25th Sunday, how many Orlando, Florida cubers will be around?

I'm thinking about a meetup at the Altamonte Mall Food Court, how many are interested and also in town?


----------



## SketchCuber (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm interested. What time do you plan on starting at?


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 19, 2012)

The mall is open from 11am-7pm that day. Usually when meeting up there I find that people are willing/able to stay for a good 4 hours at least, so I figure we could all meet at 12:00pm and then people could leave when they need to, but I would probably stay until 7 in case people came later that afternoon.


----------



## SketchCuber (Nov 20, 2012)

Thx! I might be able to come, I just have to see about a couple of things first. If I do come though I will prob show up around 2:30 - 3pm. 

As this is my first meeting, I have a couple of questions if you don't mind.

1.) Is this an official WCA competition or just a couple of cubers getting together and having fun?

2.) Will I need to sign up or anything? Should I create a WCA profile?

Thx!


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 20, 2012)

The event is not guaranteed to happen yet, I am just trying to gauge interest in the area.

IF it does happen, then it will _not_ be an official WCA event. It will just be a fun get together to cube and meet people.


----------



## SketchCuber (Nov 20, 2012)

Ok cool, thx.

Do you have anybody else going yet?


----------



## Maniac (Nov 20, 2012)

Probably won't be able to make it on Sunday , but I am excited to see more cubing events in FL. Good sign


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 22, 2012)

I will not be able to make a cube meetup this weekend, though if others are going please continue to use this thread as a way to plan.

I would very much like to hold a meetup in the next 2-3 weeks or so if people are still game. Most likely on a weekend day like a Saturday or Sunday.

What weekends work best for people?


----------



## Maniac (Nov 22, 2012)

Maybe the weekend of the 8th or 9th? Do people prefer Saturdays or Sundays?


----------



## Peabo (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey are there a lot of us floridians n the site? I'm interested in meeting up, Orlando is a bit of a drive for me but if we could work it out I'd be interested! I prefer Sundays!


----------



## Edward (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm probably going to be in the area the weekend of the first, Chris.


----------



## Maniac (Nov 22, 2012)

First would probably work for me too


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 5, 2012)

*Sunday December 9th
1pm
Cube Meetup at the Altamonte Mall Food Court*
451 East Altamonte Drive
Altamonte Springs, Florida 32701

I'll be there by 1pm, but of course people can show up whenever they like. The mall opens at 11am.

So far we have myself, and I believe Justin may also be able to make it. Anyone else who is in the area feel free to come, but reply to the thread so that we know to expect you!

The mall closes at 8pm that day, but I will probably need to leave around 5pm. Of course people can stay however long they would like to.

I look forward to seeing you there!
Chris Hardwick


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi everyone, it looks like there wasn't much demand for this weekend. From what I've heard it sounds like no one was able to respond as a definite. In that case I will not be at the mall today, and we will try to find another time that works for everyone.

My goal is to make this a big gathering with as many people as possible. Will everyone who is interested please post some weekends that work for you in January. That way we can give notice of about a month so that people can plan to travel. I know some of you have a long drive to get here, so I think this is only fair.

If anyone IS on the way to Orlando today, don't panic. Just e-mail me at [email protected] and I will give you my cell number and I will meet you whenever you get here.

Chris


----------



## Edward (Dec 11, 2012)

ha, sorry about that. There was no way I could've been in Orlando on the 9th. 
You messaged about January? Wish I knew what was going to be going on then. I know I might be taking a trip to Miami late December. Most weekends in January should be fine as long as we can plan ahead right?


----------

